# Garmin/Tritronics Pro 550 and water use



## Brad C (May 7, 2012)

I have been researching new collars and really like the features of the pro 550 but am a little leery about the "water resistant" rating of it. The old TT sport basic says its "waterproof" yet the new model is "resistant" and says "showering and swimming" are unsuitable activities. What has anybody's experience with this collar in the water whether hunting or training been, any problems? I don't want to buy it, have it fail and be told I'm 'sol' because the dog swam with it on. Thanks


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

I have had no issues with the 550.


----------



## PDO (Jul 25, 2014)

I dunked the transmitter multiple times in the water while hunting last season. It floats. No problems. FYI, it is rated IPX7, which is waterproof to 1 m. My dog has swam with the collar for many hundreds of hours and there has been no problem either.

PO


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

You should contact Garmin about that. I've got three receivers that have been in the water a lot with no issues. That doesn't mean I wouldn't be sol if the warranty does say dogs swimming voids the warranty.


----------



## Brad C (May 7, 2012)

I'm planning on giving Garmin a call and asking. The rating chart seems pretty 'scientific' and like they've actually tested the products (maybe 3rd party?). It probably gives them a legal leg to stand on vs stating 'waterproof' which to me means no water penetrates, which is impossible in all situations. I know I've had rain jackets that claim 'waterproof' but I get very wet in a torrential downpour! I wanted some real world experiences, so thanks, but I'd love to hear from more people too!


----------



## OK Shooter (Apr 17, 2009)

My dog obviously swims a lot with the receiver and I have also dropped the transmitter in the water with no problems. I haven't had any problems with the Pro 550 so far.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Garmin's website says the transmitter is waterproof at 1 meter for 1/2 an hour.
The transmitter down to 10 meters.
I think companies aren't so quick to interchange waterproof and water resistant as they used to be. They actually use a rating system. Even radios now say they're only resistant to a splash.


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

The degree of "waterproof" varies with depth and duration. This is why a lot of products come with the caveat of XXX minutes at YYYY depth. 
Deeper and longer will deteriorate any waterproofing eventually.
The receiver (the part that goes on the dog ) is 100 % waterproof when used in normal training type activities. If it falls off the dog and is submerged for a long period of time, it probably will eventually lose the waterproofing.
Same with the transmitter. The transmitter is not designed to be completely submerged for a long period of time. It can work in rain and in normal hunting and training conditions even when it is raining.
MP


----------



## Brad C (May 7, 2012)

I just looked at other models and the delta models have a rating of ipx7 for the receiver, same as the transmitter on pro 550. I can only assume that the collar is designed for what we do with our dogs. The collar has been out for over a year now I think, if there were issues with water intrusion during normal hunting/training it would've happened by now. That's why I asked on here, a lot of experience and knowledge located in one place! Looks like the Pro 550 is in my future!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

BradC and others, I'm sorry. I somehow filled in something on the chart that I did not see correctly.

Brad, you are correct that the Garmin site lists the rating for the receiver as only 1 ATM, not 10 ATM and you are also correct that it does state that swimming is not a suitable activity for that rating.

I'm very sorry for my mis-communication. I just plain got dyslexic and added a zero to one of the charts when I read it.

You were right.

To make up for my rush to find information, and for doing it inaccurately, I've called Garmin Customer Service Myself.

I will post this and then an update, just so folks aren't wondering where all the info I posted earlier went.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Brad, 

The Garmin culture is different than TriTronics' was. They are significantly more conservative on what they want to state as the waterproof rating. 

The Pro 550 is no less water resistant than the Pro 500 was under the TriTronics brand.

I believe part of this is a much broader interpretation that Garmin electronics can be used for aquatic navigation and as such, they are conservative in what they consider a recommended activity.

As the Garmin rep put it to me today, there are Pro 550's going for swims on dogs every day. Lots of them. 

It's just that Garmin uses a different standard and stated rating than TriTronics did.

I'm sorry for the error on the information I posted earlier.

Chris


----------



## Brad C (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Chris, that's kind of what I thought, expected, and hoped to hear from Garmin. That's what I like about this site, lots of info and an admin who will find out info and correct himself if he's wrong. Thank you for having such a great site.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Brad,
> 
> The Garmin culture is different than TriTronics' was. They are significantly more conservative on what they want to state as the waterproof rating.
> 
> ...


Notwithstanding the anecdotal comments by an un-named Garmin rep, the website clearly indicates that the premier training collar from Garmin indicates in its technical spec for the Pro 550 that the dog device (the collar), under "*Unsuitable Activities*" lists *"**Showering, swimming and water-related activities" - as unsuitable activities.​ *And clearly all of these are activities in which we engage with our retrievers. Even if these are the technical & tested limits, if Garmin is selling these devices for retriever training, and they are, then Garmin needs to state clearly in writing that Garmin will warrant the use of these devices for retriever water training.

And here's the issue, Dogtra has a complete product line of "Waterfowl" dog products, clearly indicating that the waterfowl line of products is suitable for water use. Point being Gramin collars may be just as suitable for water use as the Dogtra products but the Garmin website is conspicuous by the absence of any photos or mention of retrievers, waterfowl or any intentional water use for their products - and their technical spec says clearly those are not suitable activities. Come on Garmin, what gives???


----------



## Brad C (May 7, 2012)

I suspect that Dogtra and everyother manufacturer may stop using the terminology "waterproof" if they get a warranty claim from a purchaser where the product was accidentally submerged for an extended period but within the warranty period. Is the company obligated to replace/repair the product when that is obviously not normal use, after all "waterproof" means just that. "Water resistant" with actual specs is much more specific. The specs to me sound like the product will hold up to what we do, it was just the statement under "unsuitable activities" I wanted some clarification on. I also wanted to hear from guys who have been using it under the conditions we would use them in. I have the TT sport basic, want to upgrade and will continue to stick with Garmin/TT.


----------



## assassinator (Jul 31, 2014)

I have been using my 550 collar for about 10 months. My dog has been in and out of the water, swimming and retrieving, several times a week this spring, last fall and summer. No problems at all with the collar.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Straight off the Dogtra website. Plus a 2 year warranty!


*EDGE RT*
(Low to high power)
The New Dogtra EDGE RT is designed for the most demanding training environments. Whether you're a professional trainer or a serious amateur, the RT offers the simplest solution to the most complex training. The RT transmitter gives you a 'no look' one-hand operation, so your eyes are always focused on your dog. The 8 levels of Nick and Constant stimulation coupled with our Combination Buttons, offer a wide range of stimulation for every dog and every training situation. Features include - 1-mile range, rapid charge batteries, hard travel case and a* fully waterproof collar/receiver and handheld transmitter.*


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I didn't go through all the Dogtra collars on the website but everyone I looked at including upland and hounds all of them were fully waterproof collar/receiver and handheld transmitter.


----------



## Brad C (May 7, 2012)

Dogtra claims to be fully waterproof, I got that, thanks. My question was about the Garmin/Tritronics. TT used to say waterproof, now under Garmin they say water resistant, the info Chris obtained for me was exactly what I need to hear. Like I said I kind of expected that to be the answer with the way every company is going these days of "under promise over deliver" to avoid unrealistic expectations/lawsuits.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Brad C said:


> Dogtra claims to be fully waterproof, I got that, thanks. My question was about the Garmin/Tritronics. TT used to say waterproof, now under Garmin they say water resistant, the info Chris obtained for me was exactly what I need to hear. Like I said I kind of expected that to be the answer with the way every company is going these days of "under promise over deliver" to avoid unrealistic expectations/lawsuits.


But what would you expect an un-named Garmin rep to say in an unofficial verbal comment? Point is the Garmin website says "*Showering, swimming and water-related activities" **are unsuitable activities.

*I can't imagine Garmin thinking this type of technical data will reassure potential retriever customers - and I would think duck hunters and other retriever enthusiasts make up a substantial portion of their Pro 550 market. Garmin simply needs to state in writing that their collars are suitable for water-related retriever activities & that they will stand behind their products for such - just like their competition.

I'm in the market for a new collar & I've never used anything but TriTronics products but I won't buy another from Garmin unless they make some official, written statement that their Pro line collars are suitable for water work.


----------



## kcbullets (Feb 10, 2015)

Granddaddy said:


> But what would you expect an un-named Garmin rep to say in an unofficial verbal comment? Point is the Garmin website says "*Showering, swimming and water-related activities" **are unsuitable activities.
> 
> *I can't imagine Garmin thinking this type of technical data will reassure potential retriever customers - and I would think duck hunters and other retriever enthusiasts make up a substantial portion of their Pro 550 market. Garmin simply needs to state in writing that their collars are suitable for water-related retriever activities & that they will stand behind their products for such - just like their competition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brad C (May 7, 2012)

Granddaddy I understand where you are coming from, that's why I started this thread and asked this question. The SPECS on Garmin's site to me says it's suitable for what we do with our dogs, the problem I had was also with the statement of "unsuitable activities". Chris' explanation that that chart covers all Garmin products makes sense, but maybe they do need to update it to reflect the dog product line uses a little better. I asked the question on here because I wanted to hear from guys with REAL WORLD experience using the product, then I was gonna call/email Garmin and get their response. Chris did that part for me and I am thankful. So I've gotten more than I expected out of this conversation and am now comfortable purchasing the product. As soon as I'm willing to part with $400!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Brad C said:


> Granddaddy I understand where you are coming from, that's why I started this thread and asked this question. The SPECS on Garmin's site to me says it's suitable for what we do with our dogs, the problem I had was also with the statement of "unsuitable activities". Chris' explanation that that chart covers all Garmin products makes sense, but maybe they do need to update it to reflect the dog product line uses a little better. I asked the question on here because I wanted to hear from guys with REAL WORLD experience using the product, then I was gonna call/email Garmin and get their response. Chris did that part for me and I am thankful. So I've gotten more than I expected out of this conversation and am now comfortable purchasing the product. As soon as I'm willing to part with $400!


I'd urge you to go ahead and call Garmin yourself. Please do not take my "word" for it.

Go ahead and ask them specifically what I think David's argument is. 

"Would you guys void a warranty on a Pro 550 due to immersion in water, swimming, etc?" I'd be curious to know their answer. The person I spoke with said that countless dogs swim every day wearing the Pro 550 receiver and that's what it's for.

I do get the concern over the water specs. The only reason I called them and posted what I did, was I felt some obligation to do so since I initially read the chart wrong, somehow thinking it was a rating of ATM 10 rather than ATM 1. Once I realized the mistake, I chose to clean up all those posts and make the call.

Chris


----------



## Brad C (May 7, 2012)

I called Garmin, here's what they told me. The collar is designed to be in the water on the dog swimming. Water intrusion would not void the warranty but they would ask a lot of questions like was dog under water, how long, approximate depth. They also said that if the dog was under water deep enough/long enough to exceed the specs they certainly hope the dog is ok. If it was just normal activity then it would be warranteed no problem. That's good for me!


----------



## Brad C (May 7, 2012)

I just looked at the 1 atm rating and converted meters to feet. 10 meters is 32 feet, that's pretty deep and a lot of pressure. My dog isn't gonna be diving that deep!


----------



## OK Shooter (Apr 17, 2009)

Brad C said:


> I just looked at the 1 atm rating and converted meters to feet. 10 meters is 32 feet, that's pretty deep and a lot of pressure. My dog isn't gonna be diving that deep!


Let me guess, the haters will say that isn't deep enough . . . . What you going to do, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Brad C (May 7, 2012)

OK Shooter said:


> Let me guess, the haters will say that isn't deep enough . . . . What you going to do, haters gonna hate.


Now THAT is funny!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I recently was doing a comparison between the dogtra edge and the Garmin pro 550. I was seriousover oil tri-tronics customer for after having been a loyal tri-tronics customer for years. I will be purchasing a new Garmin pro 550 after learning that the dogtra's insulation is such that the collar will not allow you to nick the dog in the water if you need to.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

JusticeDog said:


> the dogtra's insulation is such that the collar will not allow you to nick the dog in the water if you need to.


Susan could you expound on what you mean by this.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Keep in mind Dogtra's new model that many are switching to is the *Edge RT *​not the Dogtra Edge.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Apparently, if you put the Dogtra in the water it will not allow you to nick. it essentially shuts off. water is a conductor of electricity, but not with the Dogtra Insulation. The company had dipped the two receivers in the water, and got nothing from the Dogtra, but did get nicked with the Pro 550. They suggested I could do the same experiement. (Sounds like a science class, right?). The two collars I was comparing was the Dogtra Edge RT and the Garmin Pro 550. I was told that both were reliable, and they did not see a lot of returns on either one.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

JusticeDog said:


> Apparently, if you put the Dogtra in the water it will not allow you to nick. it essentially shuts off. water is a conductor of electricity, but not with the Dogtra Insulation. The company had dipped the two receivers in the water, and got nothing from the Dogtra, but did get nicked with the Pro 550. They suggested I could do the same experiement. (Sounds like a science class, right?). The two collars I was comparing was the Dogtra Edge RT and the Garmin Pro 550. I was told that both were reliable, and they did not see a lot of returns on either one.


Susan, what site was this information on? I'd like to see what they say. I walkways wondered how any collar can work in the water. Tri tronicshas insulation partially covering the contacts and I don't think Dogtra does. Never understood why the electricity didn't just go through the water from one contact to the other.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

The transmitter in the water or the collar receiver in the water? That just does not make sense if it is the receiver


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

John Lash said:


> Susan, what site was this information on? I'd like to see what they say. I walkways wondered how any collar can work in the water. Tri tronicshas insulation partially covering the contacts and I don't think Dogtra does. Never understood why the electricity didn't just go through the water from one contact to the other.


John - I said I called a supplier who sells both collars. At first I thought they were really pushing the Dogtra collar. Then, I was asked if I ever corrected the dog in the water... etc. Then, they told me about their experiment.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

If you try this experiment yourself like they suggested please post video. nothing better than seeing people shocked with a collar lol


JusticeDog said:


> John - I said I called a supplier who sells both collars. At first I thought they were really pushing the Dogtra collar. Then, I was asked if I ever corrected the dog in the water... etc. Then, they told me about their experiment.


----------



## Olddog (Feb 28, 2009)

Over the years I have owned both Tri Tronics & Dogtra collars (several different models). I have yet to see a transmitter that I would trust to be waterproof, but I have not had a collar that gave me a problem in water. The more switches, dials & other accessories on the transmitter the more opportunity for problems.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> John - I said I called a supplier who sells both collars. At first I thought they were really pushing the Dogtra collar. Then, I was asked if I ever corrected the dog in the water... etc. Then, they told me about their experiment.


This supplier should really think about what he/she is saying. There is nothing new about the contact points on the Dogtra collars and they have been working just fine in water for years!


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Due to Susan's post I decided to conduct an experiment. I took a bucket of water and the three brands of e collar that can be currently purchased new on the market that have tube style transmitters with low, medium, high two button configuration.

The test: put the receiver in my hand out of the water and stimulate until perceived but not high enough to lose bladder control. Next dunk hand in bucket of water and compare results.

Hypothesis: surely three collars with an MSRP over $300 will deliver stim under water.

The verdict:

Dogtra Edge RT: stimulation could not be felt under the water and could only be felt on level 8 in LMH

Garmin Pro 550: stimulation could not be felt under the water and had to be six levels higher in order to recieve similar perceived stim.

SportDog 2525: unbelievably remained consistent both in and out of water.

Note: All were tested in both momentary and continuous and results were the same with both types of stimulation.


----------



## Brad C (May 7, 2012)

That's interesting. To throw a theory out there...does the fur on a dog (vs a bare skin hand) change the results of that test?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for testing them. I always wondered how the electricity went through the dog instead of through the water.

Of course when a dog is swimming it's neck and collar are not submerged.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Tony Marshall said:


> Due to Susan's post I decided to conduct an experiment. I took a bucket of water and the three brands of e collar that can be currently purchased new on the market that have tube style transmitters with low, medium, high two button configuration.
> 
> The test: put the receiver in my hand out of the water and stimulate until perceived but not high enough to lose bladder control. Next dunk hand in bucket of water and compare results.
> 
> ...


As to the Garmin Pro 550 My dogs would disagree


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm guessing the collar is not fully submerged unless the dog is drowning.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Tony Marshall said:


> ...
> SportDog 2525: unbelievably remained consistent both in and out of water.
> ...


Is the consistency due to the SportDog collar not working either in, or out of the water?


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Now remember this was completely submerged. I agree that most likely it shouldn't ever be that way if it is high on the dogs neck while they are in the water. I just did it that way because Susan's post got me wondering. All collars went back to operating flawlessly as soon as they broke the water line.

And yes CaptainJack the SD did stim both times!


----------

